# Big Ramy 2010



## d2r2ddd (Sep 1, 2013)

See how much changes within 3 short yrs...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us2XWqFYZS4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 1, 2013)

Big ramy now


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 1, 2013)

wow
still had a softball on his arm tho.  he has a nice frame for building


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 3, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> wow
> still had a softball on his arm tho.  he has a nice frame for building



nice frame plus LOTSA special supplements


----------



## mikeystrong (Sep 4, 2013)

Big rammy is a BIG MOFO


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 4, 2013)

huge


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 4, 2013)

I just can't understand how these pros put on so much mass- it's baffling!

I know it's part genetics but I have to believe its the way they dose GH and Slin- I just don't see size like that even being remotely achievable with out mega doses of GH


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 5, 2013)

Exactly, E! They say they run a couple grams a week tops and maybe 10 ius of gh and 15 of slin. I think they lie their assets off. I know some big dudes who have said they ran 2+ grams tren a week 3.5 grams eq 2+ grams test nevermind the gh and slin. But I'd say at least 15iu gh a day and God only knows how much slin. Not to mention the amount of food they eat.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 5, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Exactly, E! They say they run a couple grams a week tops and maybe 10 ius of gh and 15 of slin. I think they lie their assets off. I know some big dudes who have said they ran 2+ grams tren a week 3.5 grams eq 2+ grams test nevermind the gh and slin. But I'd say at least 15iu gh a day and God only knows how much slin. Not to mention the amount of food they eat.



Yeah I feel the massive GH doses has to be it-

Look at that super young Russian kid who won the Arnold- forget His name but he has bad GH gut already - he also blew up over a few years too.


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah,  there's two of them,  right? Both got the gut. And huiuge. Like 24?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 5, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Yeah,  there's two of them,  right? Both got the gut. And huiuge. Like 24?



Alexy-

[ame]http://youtu.be/ZKrZdpN7bVw[/ame]


----------



## vikingquest (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah,  same dude.  I think there is another dude about his age in possibly the same general geographic location.  Not sure of the name but same build. Amazing to be honest.  Think synthol is involved?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 5, 2013)

wow! this Alexy got damn good genes. He has more muscles @13yo then most adults gym goers !


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 5, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Yeah,  same dude.  I think there is another dude about his age in possibly the same general geographic location.  Not sure of the name but same build. Amazing to be honest.  Think synthol is involved?



If you look at him now- his guy sticks out... Way way out


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 5, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Exactly, E! They say they run a couple grams a week tops and maybe *10 ius of gh and 15 of slin*. I think they lie their assets off. I know some big dudes who have said they ran 2+ grams tren a week 3.5 grams eq 2+ grams test nevermind the gh and slin. But I'd say at least 15iu gh a day and God only knows how much slin. Not to mention the amount of food they eat.



I think these guys are using WAY more GH than that, shit i am about to start 10ius and 15 iu's slin next week and have ran that combo in the past, I never ran grams of gear but still I could never come close to any of these guys even if i quit my job and just trained and eat like them, I also think its total bullshit what they have listed in magazines as to what their diet is, I think they eat a shit ton more than they ever publish as well


----------



## hellbilly (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, it is grams of gear plus gh and slin. Consistency of it all coupled with genetics and you get the size they have. Think about it, a lot of guys blast their kidneys out but never get to the size of Ramy's left leg. If you go back and look at guys like Heath and Kai, even Ronnie, you can see when they put on the gas. Also, synthol is used by pros. It isn't a secret even though a lot of people want to deny it. When used properly, it does work very well.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 11, 2013)

Ramy is a beast,,,his quads and delts blow me away!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 13, 2013)

Ramy 2.5weeks out fm his 1st Mr Olympia


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 13, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Ramy 2.5weeks out fm his 1st Mr Olympia



Those rear delts look syntholed to hell-? Or is just me?


----------



## joshck (Sep 13, 2013)

Damn looks like my shoulders when I use t500 lol.....yeah u can tell definitely


----------



## javman (Oct 11, 2013)

It's a well known fact that the more gh you use the more you can eat and stay fairly lean. Add the test, tren, and on and on plus ifg, mgf, des etc etc.  I saw Dorians cycle and if remember correctly he was about 10,000-12,000mg a week of combined orals and injectables.  Had a good friend who tried this and won Mr. Mexico some years back and went from 160ish to 260 in one year, but with came the labored breathing and such.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 11, 2013)

javman said:


> It's a well known fact that the more gh you use the more you can eat and stay fairly lean. Add the test, tren, and on and on plus ifg, mgf, des etc etc.  I saw Dorians cycle and if remember correctly he was about 10,000-12,000mg a week of combined orals and injectables.  Had a good friend who tried this and won Mr. Mexico some years back and went from 160ish to 260 in one year, but with came the labored breathing and such.



After years and years of reading about pros doing massive cycles I am starting to think it's just not true at all-

Let's say you're pinning 8g a week and most of your gear is 250mg/ml

That's 32 ml of oil per week basically 4.5mls per day at best. And that's probably a best case scenario. I just don't see more gear as the catalyst that's pushing people into the "freak" category... If anything it's the GH


----------



## asp28 (Oct 11, 2013)

javman said:


> It's a well known fact that the more gh you use the more you can eat and stay fairly lean. Add the test, tren, and on and on plus ifg, mgf, des etc etc.  I saw Dorians cycle and if remember correctly he was about 10,000-12,000mg a week of combined orals and injectables.  Had a good friend who tried this and won Mr. Mexico some years back and went from 160ish to 260 in one year, but with came the labored breathing and such.



So he showed you this cycle when you guys were hanging out?  And 100lbs of muscle in a year? No F'n way.


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 11, 2013)

You guys think the gut is from GH or the massive quantities of food needed?

I know there's a lot of disagreement about this. I'm still not convinced either way.


----------



## Flex2019 (Oct 11, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> You guys think the gut is from GH or the massive quantities of food needed?
> 
> I know there's a lot of disagreement about this. I'm still not convinced either way.



I've stood a couple of feet away from Big Ramy on two occasions, and he most definitely does not have a big gut.  Big guys need a lot of food. Food distends the stomach. You guys (most forum guys, really) cry "gh gut!" everytime you see a big guy. Try eating 6000+ calories every day for a year and see how distended your stomach looks by the end of each day.  I can tell you from personal experience.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 11, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> I've stood a couple of feet away from Big Ramy on two occasions, and he most definitely does not have a big gut.  Big guys need a lot of food. Food distends the stomach. You guys (most forum guys, really) cry "gh gut!" everytime you see a big guy. Try eating 6000+ calories every day for a year and see how distended your stomach looks by the end of each day.  I can tell you from personal experience.



But you can't deny it doesn't play some appreciable role either can you?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

asp28 said:


> So he showed you this cycle when you guys were hanging out?  And 100lbs of muscle in a year? No F'n way.




Lol.. maybe he yelped it?    You guys reading these pros "so called cycles " written by joe schmoe need to read between the lines..  no pro is gonna layout his secret weapon for everyone.. wake up...


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 12, 2013)

:yeahthat: and surely they wouldn`t tell the secret on the internet where everybody can see it! they wouldn`t tell you even if you`re good friend with them.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 12, 2013)

vikingquest said:


> Yeah,  same dude.  I think there is another dude about his age in possibly the same general geographic location.  Not sure of the name but same build. Amazing to be honest.  Think synthol is involved?




Athlete Best Body Nutrition - Andrey Skoromny (Full HD) - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 12, 2013)

MoFo said:


> Athlete Best Body Nutrition - Andrey Skoromny (Full HD) - YouTube



Who does his hair ?  Probably a secret huh Mofo?


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Who does his hair ?  Probably a secret huh Mofo?



i do  but don`t tell to anybody


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 8, 2014)

Ramy Off Season Mode


----------



## cobraforce (Jan 8, 2014)

335 lbs. How tall is big ramy though?


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 8, 2014)

Mega insulin/gh. His waist still looks good...for now.


----------



## JackMo (Jan 8, 2014)

First let me get this outta the way so I don't catch hell, YES! Ramy has super genetics. Now, if he is being sponsored by some shiek or prince, how hard would it be for him to acquire the BEST Human Grade AAS, real GH, receptor grade IGF-1, and real Follistatin? Add that to his genetics and who knows!


----------



## srd1 (Jan 8, 2014)

cobraforce said:


> 335 lbs. How tall is big ramy though?



Isnt he like 5'10" or 5'11"? Seems like i read that somewhere


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 9, 2014)

One day...... Goal physique but with better calves


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 4, 2014)

Ramy @ 339lbs ... Check out those veins on his arms... When will he stop growing???


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 4, 2014)

He's a fuckin monster


----------

